# Not quite ready for prime time!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Someone I know in the industry asked me to evaluate the following products for them. Yes they are both producing and will be marketing them in the States very soon.

The seatpost clamp. While it very M2racer like in design the area where the pinch bolt is much thinner. The sample here is a 34.9mm. The bolt head is slightly bigger to help it from stripping out although like the M2Racer it does require a 3mm allen key.

The bolt on skewers come in at a very nice weight for those that want to have the ultimate in lightweight and doesn’t care if it’s a bolt on. The company does include springs that ad a 1.5 gram penalty but why would you care about it self-centering if your having to deal with a wrench. The wench does come with it and will easily slip into your tool kit or saddlebag. One big plus of these skewers is the fork and drop out interface is much larger than the M2Racers, the two side by side axle nuts and the sample verses an actual M2Racer axle nit, to help prevent wheel slippage. The oversized interface is what adds the slight weight over the M2Racer version and the front axle definitely has some room to trim it back since it protrudes beyond the nut when completely cinched down.

The quick release has the same benefit of the oversized fork and dropout interface and the inclusion of springs so the skewers can self-center during wheel changes. I know this was a big concern of racers to have the wheel skewers self-center to facilitate wheel changes during a race. 

I would say the overall quality of these components are excellent and that they will fill the void left by M2’s closing nicely. I will release details on their availability as soon as possible.

Juan


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

You didn't mention anything about Ti, but I presume those quick-release skewers are simply M2 knockoffs, also made of Ti, correct??? They look exactly like M2 Racer skewers, down to the colors.

They could be Alu, but I don't think an Alu skewer rod is safe.

Gee, I guess M2 Racer patents when out the door when they went under!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*M3Racer*

Maybe M2.5Racer


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a set of M2 Racer skewers, and my complaint is the small diameter of the drop-out interface. No wonder none of the pros race on them. I don't trust the clamping force or integrity of the holding power.

I took mine off (to help retain value as a set just went for $124 used on Ebay) and put on Spin Stix. Only 17 gms more (@55 gms) and supposedly it's been used in the TDF by pro teams.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Clevor said:


> You didn't mention anything about Ti, but I presume those quick-release skewers are simply M2 knockoffs, also made of Ti, correct??? They look exactly like M2 Racer skewers, down to the colors.
> 
> They could be Alu, but I don't think an Alu skewer rod is safe.
> 
> Gee, I guess M2 Racer patents when out the door when they went under!



Oops! Yes the axle rod and levers are titanium. Very close to M2 Racers although not exactly and the anodized pivot and the end plug may be offered in other colors shortly after their release.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Those QR skewers look exactly like Enigma's.


----------

